# PLEASE URGENT! tiny black bugs from meth use.. possible?



## Exime5150

*PLEASE URGENT! tiny black bugs from meth use.. possible?*

they look like small loose black hairs. a few people i do meth with said they had bugs on them. and in thier house. they did seem to have bug bites but i never saw any bugs.. i assumed they were just tweaking and needed some sleep. now im not so sure.. is this actually possible to get bugs from using meth frequently.  ive been in that same house and never got any before. please someone anyone tell me if this is at all possible! if its possible, what is the cure, treatment? i am 100% freaking out right now.


----------



## Rollin' for life

your twacked out of your mind.  no bugs, your seeing shit.  Go to bed.


----------



## adradmin

LOL, i don't miss my stim days one bit.


----------



## Exime5150

I WISH I COULD BELEIVE YOU! is there any explaination besides me seeing things?  i am jabbing at a small black hair thats stuck inside my body with a knife... i am well beyond twacked


----------



## Exime5150

so there is 100% no possible chance i could really have bugs? it couldnt be some parasite already on my body or some type of skin thing caused by some side effect of the meth.. maybe overheating.... someone please!


----------



## Exime5150

i have been up for a few days in a row.. is this a type of meth psychosis? someone answer please..


----------



## easy e

take a shower, calm down and go to bed.


----------



## PGTips

ITS THE METH! GET SOME SLEEP

For god sake don't start cutting yourself, its a fucking hallucination! Tweakers get the "OMG BUGS!" paranoia all the time. Get a load of benzos in you, get some sleep and I *110%* guarentee they'll be gone after you've had 6 hours uninterupted sleep!


----------



## Exime5150

i first noticed them after a shower actually. and unfortunately i have something to do this evening that i cannot miss.. so sleeping now is not an option.. i am definately skipping the icefest tonight though. when my friends were doing this i thought it was completely hysterical... i knew it was just them tweaking..but now that its me, and no matter how much i tell myself this is retarded.. i cant help but think that the bugs are real... and this is 1000% less fun than laughing at them do it.. if i make it through this with my sanity intact i will never laugh at them about this again.. this totally sucks...


----------



## DarkDante

When you're high on meth, especially going on the 3 days plus awake threshold, your mind starts to do some weird shit. 

Meth is the _only_ substance Ive ever experienced that gives me full on delusional hallucinations besides retarded doses of anticholingerics. Shit like actually _believing_ your skin is crawling with bugs and actually seeing and feeling them, or seeing a cop car roll up and bust into your friend's apt. next door and throw them all into a paddy wagon, and hiding in the bushes for 5 hours until it was all clear.

Also, when youve been on a run for awhile, you "act out" rather strangely, and do some weird shit and not even realize youre doing it at the time. Like sometimes other people, that were more or less sober around me when i was tweaking were like: "Fuck dawg, you were all buggin out the other day at work. You were all fidgety, and picking and scratching at yourself, all jumpy and shit..." etc. Alot of people do whack shit and not even realize, like pick and scratch at those imaginary bugs . Maybe that would explain the sores?


----------



## johnnyb420

my uncle claimed to have bugs crawling out of his skin and if he smashed them they could reform and crawl back in 



a month later he was in the hospital dyeing of the complications of meth abuse 

now he really does have bugs crawling all over him 

not funny at all


----------



## anthropod

What, haven't you people heard how the peculiar odor of cooking meth attracts mites?   They lay their eggs in the mix, which later hatch in the blood stream and then make their way to the surface of the skin in order to breathe, literally climbing out of the pores.  

Just kidding, of course.  Too many days without sleep, and something about meth itself, causes things on the periphery of vision to appear to move.  That's all.  And skin can feel like it has things crawling on it, but that too is a symptom of prolonged meth use.

I'm feeling a twinge of remorse laughing about this; when it's actually happening it's not funny at all.  You will feel better a while after slowing down.

Invalid Usename has the best response, spot on, three posts down - v


----------



## ItchySkratchy

I used to know a few tweaker kids years ago that SWEAR they were infected by tiny insects burrowing under their skin.....one kid even had open sores on his legs from where he tried to dig them out........Grossed me right the fuck out, and turned me right the fuck off from meth......


from what I've heard though, this is a common sleep deprivation-induced halluciation......


----------



## Invalid Usename

johnnyb420 said:
			
		

> *my uncle claimed to have bugs crawling out of his skin and if he smashed them they could reform and crawl back in
> 
> 
> 
> a month later he was in the hospital dyeing of the complications of meth abuse
> 
> now he really does have bugs crawling all over him
> 
> not funny at all *




Seriously folks.  Exime5150 doesn't need to be hearing things like this right now.


----------



## Invalid Usename

ItchySkratchy said:
			
		

> *from what I've heard though, this is a common sleep deprivation-induced halluciation...... *


To the point of being textbook.



Exime5150,

If these were some kind of parasites that you somehow got while dosing yourself, they would be infecting you along the path that you dose yourself.  Even more important, your immune system would be working overtime and you would KNOW that your body was fighting some kind of infection.

What I mean is that, if you had some kind of contaminated meth and you snorted it, the infection would be along your nasal and broncial passages.  And your immunine system would be working overtime trying to get the out.

If you used the rectal administration method, your intestines would be bothering you (alot), and you would see abnormal intestional discharges.

If you smoked the meth, the chances of a parasite surviving would be next to none.  Plus, they would not be able to enter you through the vapor.

And if you dose orally, you would be experiencing stomach and digestive problems.

Basically, if you had parasites, your body would have been freaking out long before you saw one.  But from what you describe, your body is doing fine, and you are seeing something that is freaking you out.

So try to calm yourself down, and keep reminding yourself of the stressed state that your is currently in.  This is the inbetween place where dreams and waking reality blur together.  And even without any meth, going 3 days without sleep can produce the same effects you are now experiencing in an otherwise healthy person.

The important thing is to keep remembering the stressed state your body is in, and to NOT buy into the impressions and visuals.

I know that you have something to do tonight, but you're in no shape to be interacting with the world.  I would suggest staying at home, letting your system rest and staying that way until you can fall asleep.

But I am absolutely certain, you don't have these parasites that you are describing.  They are part of a waking nightmare.  One with a very common theme given the physical state you are currently in.

You're OK.


----------



## psychetool

Kuuyku said:
			
		

> *Good God man! YOu need some Off:  Deepwoods Sportsman, it's a green bottle! Hurry time is of the essence.
> 
> Note: You do not inhale, nor puff it. External use only. *



LOL I can just imagine some crazed tweaker going into Rite-Aid to frantically buy as much bug killer as he could afford and immediatly start putting it on himself in the store while raving about all the bugs he is covered in.

Your twacked. Only a matter of time until you give it up or die, your choice.


----------



## Synapse999

So you have little black hairs?

Sounds pretty human.

Shave your pubes.


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

Yeah just get some sleep thats all you can do when you wake up they'll all be gone!!   Its a scienticifically proved fact that after staying up for 3 or more days you start hallucinating, this is whats probably happening. That and your tweaked from your meth binge.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Moving to Health Q&A, mods please move back if necessary.


----------



## anastasia

Go to sleep  before you cause permenant damage to your brain.  My ex was heavily addicted to ice - smoked it everyday and he got paranoid and thought he heard voices and saw things.  It was quite severe.  Sleep is the best thing.


----------



## fairnymph

I've only ever had two open-eye hallucinations, and this was one -- bugs (looked like ants to me) crawling out of the corners of my  husband's old living quarters. For me it was a combo of meth use + wellbutrin + mild sleep deprivation -- I've never had hallucinations otherwise with meth, but I didn't usually abuse it.

Anyway, do what you can to get some sleep, as others have said. This is a very classic hallucination and I would try to tell yourself that and calm yourself as best as posisble. Luckily for me, hubby came over and told me there was nothing there, I chalked it up to a typical hallucination, and just ignored it. Amazingly I wasn't alarmed, even though I'm not a fan of bugs. It's all about the mindset.


----------



## Exime5150

thanks for reassuring me, i can say this for sure. i wont be staying up more than 1 night in a row ever again.. this drained every last drop of fun out of anything i did all day. im gonna catch alot of crap from my friends for this, as i was always the one telling them it was simply the meth and sleep deprivation..its a totally different experience when its happening to you, lol..with out a doubt the most annoying/aggravating/frightening drug experience i ever had. i hope i have enough downers to combat the meth enough to fall out... im about 20 mins away from running full speed into a wall in hopes of knocking myself unconcious.. lol.. and for the record, the thing i had to do tonight was 100% non negotioable... and it sucked 100% total ass. this is definately one of those experiences to be avoided at all costs.. even with knowing, from friends bug experiences, its still damn near impossible to convince yourself that the bugs are not real, or at least to make yourself stop hunting them down.. 

oh btw, i have seen a girl throw her bed, rugs, and a lot of clothes out of her house because of these bugs. she also used up a 5 gallon bottle of bug spray in one night. and washes the whole houses tile floors with a mix of bleach/water every single night. she started off seeing on a few on herself. eventually ended up that the bugs were everywhere in her house and all over herself.. talking like every possible millimeter of floor was covered in these tiny bugs. i couldnt see any at all.. nor could anyone else..
shes gonna lay it into me real good when she hears about this story lol.. outta be a full night of explaining and apologizing to her. the amount of time i spent obeying this stupid delusion, and the lack fo self control i showed today makes me feel i should slap myself silly. but im sure if i simply wait until i hang out with her again, shell do that for me, no probelms.. HAHA.


----------



## Exime5150

over 12 hours of sleep... no bugs.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Scabies and tweakers is absolute hell.


----------



## Exime5150

scabies? please explain, red haze


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

Scabies are a tiny mite that burrow under the skin.  They cause very very itchy little bumps, and are most active at night.  They're also very contagious, and can be contracted from coming into contact with clothing/furniture/handshakes/etc.  They suck, hardcore.


----------



## Exime5150

but if you had scabies you would notice them when you were tweeking, right?


----------



## Traffic

Both when you were and when you weren't.

If the bugs are gone after a good nights sleep, then it was a hallucination from sleep deprivation.

If they're there after you wake up, then I'd go see the doc about scabies. If all your friends have it too, when awake, one of y'all got it and passed it around. 

But what you described just sounds like a hallucination from staying up way too long on a drug.


----------



## newskin

I think this thread should be put in Best of Bluelight.


----------



## aunty establishment

^ I was just coming in here to post that exact same thing


----------



## phase_dancer

Interesting thread. Sure heavy meth use can have you seeing bugs. But as -=ReD-hAzE=- mentioned, scabies can also be a real threat. 

True story. 

3 months ago a couple we know who were regular meth users discovered they had scabies. They had assumed the itching/ crawly feelings were meth related and so ignored them. What was worse is that they had infected everyone in the family they were renting a room from, as well as all their friends and their families; kids, old people, everyone. It was believed the scabies probably originated from an old mattress the couple had dug out from an old storage room (cellar). They had been using that mattress for nearly a year before someone suggested the strange freckle type red marks on their skin may in fact be from scabies!! 

The girl of the couple nearly had a nervous breakdown over this, and despite giving up meth almost the instant that she was made aware of the problem, she still feels itchy and is super paranoid about crawly things. 

The good part of such a story is that it only usually takes one application of the treatment to rid them (benzyl benzoate, malathion or permethrin etc). That and of course washing /airing thoroughly bed linen and everything else which may have been in contact with those infected. 

Body / hair lice can also be a problem, as they can anywhere. It's just that, like the above story, if a user puts such itching down to meth use, they may not be aware of such infestations until someone else points it out. Nits and body lice can be much tougher to rid than scabies as they are generally immune to most older treatments and tough enough to survive many of the newer ones.  

I've found an mixture of sassafras oil (a few drops only per 100mL), olive oil and ethanol tends to get rid of hair and body lice very quickly. Be careful though, sassafras oil can really irritate the skin if it's too concentrated, and it's chief constituent safrole is listed as a known carcinogen...but hey, how much MDMA is contaminated with traces of safrole? Most of any tablets/ powder that smells like safrole, that's how much!


----------



## Digitally Analog

In addition to scabies, a new form of bedbug has reappeared that hasnt been seen since the 1800's but these bugs are EASILY seen.  Binging is one of the three components of abuse. goto bed.


----------



## rstone1962

*Black Bugs with meth?*

Hey several of us thought we had scabies for months.  Of course its the meth with a little help from your imagination.  I used to have same thing happen to me. I could feel sharp stinginy on skin then look for a sec then what looked like a little black hair pops out.  I think it could be basically toxins that have built up and need to pass out of the system. Skin is a filtering organ.


----------



## rstone1962

Oh ya went to dr. 3 times, quarantined house sat on plastic  friends thought i was crazy.  They could be correct


----------



## Leg

newskin said:
			
		

> *I think this thread should be put in Best of Bluelight. *


----------



## wesmdow

your post made me laugh.

yes, using meth will cause a certain species of bug to appear in your house8)


----------



## blissfulMenace

this thread as a whole made me laugh.. out loud... thanks


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

It's scary


----------



## ginisfluff

When I was working in a dermatology clinic, we have a couple of people come in that beleived that had things growing (bugs, or eggs, or something) under thier skin. They would try digging these things out, leaving massive open wounds on thier skin.

Was nasty stuff. The consultant sent them back to thier GP and suggested psych refferals!


----------



## phishy2

*damn it*

this thread is making me all itchy amd reminding me of my sad episode with crabs in the past

damn, those little buggers were real!!!!!!!

yup, i little bit too much fun in the sack...scratch scratch   


btw, u can get rid of crabs,lice, and scabies with a pill...invermectin...but its an off label use....and u just got to take it twice like a week apart


scratch scratch


----------



## lsd303

3 days up can potentially cause this sort of shit to 'appear'? Fuck.. back in 'the day' (8)) I used to regularly go on 4-5 night 'runs' and I never experienced anything worse than thinking uniformed cops were driving around in unmarked cars trying to catch me.. and that was _once_ out of christ-knows-how-many times.. haha.. no wonder I loved that chapter of life so much!


----------



## skiforlife

I've gotten pretty bad dellusions / hallucinations twice...

Once i was coming down from my first roll ever, and in a peaking/reflective stage of a mushroom trip.  I completely absolutely lost my entire grip on reality... I went to lay down on a fucking field and were convinced all my friends had turned on me and called the police on me when in fact they were no where near.  I imagined an entire situation/conversation among a group of people that I was right in the middle of... when in reality they were running around campus looking for me.  Scariest shit ever.  By the end of the night before I went to bed I thought everyone I knew was a part of my imagination and not even real.

Second time was when I ate an 1/8 of mushrooms when I was in a really bad frame of mind.  Ended up laying in a dark, cold room in my bed for the first 2 hours of my trip, hearing the sounds of the world dying around me.  I hallucinated police coming to my dorm and arresting my friends, heard grinding tweaker music that made me feel like shit (that wasn't actually being played) and, uhh, basically laid in a ball sweating and freaking the fuck out for a long time.  Then my buddy came and rescued me from a bad trip.

Interesting shit though.  The mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## pinpoint

i know this thread is ancient but after reading it, i have to put my vote in for Best of Bluelight.


----------



## toa$t

100% agreed. Incredible.


----------



## savagecain

pic a new drug


----------



## mulberryman

^yeah, no kidding.  This type of shit happens from such habitual use of well any drug, although why its always _oh, look how horribly bad the _"meth crisis" _is, oh boy, we better lock up our daughters!!_ (8)) In any case, it happens when you've habitually used something to the point where your own body's natural immunity to the little bugs that live in the dirt in your own backyard are not immediately killed by your own defenses and infestate themselves everywhere, in your home, your clothes, etc so badly that even ppl with normal immune systems become susceptible.


----------



## spaceyourbass

^Well, it's not the actual meth that lowers your immune system.  It's the lack of sleep and nutrients as a result of extended meth use.  Abusing painkillers, for example, is not as bad for your immune system as meth.  Not nearly as bad.  Why?  Because pill heads usually grub the fuck out out and get a lot of sleep.


----------



## mulberryman

^No, your right, opiate addicts have a whole different set of problems, mostly related to their waste-removal systems being so slowed down.  This results in an almost polar opposite set of symptoms, autoimmune in nature.


----------



## shith3ad

hahahaha so funny i made a song about it...wanna hear it-here it go...

lol

The little black buggy song !!!!!​










.......damn im so jealous of your gear


----------



## Ketamike

One time worms crawled in and out of my skin when i was on acid, but they were friendly worms.


----------



## wingnutlives

This reminds me of some scenes in "A Scanner Darkly". Now that's a movie you don't want to watch when you're tweaking, but it could be beneficial to watch it when you're sober and normal again.


----------



## mulberryman

^sounds like a movie I'd never want to see, but still a movie I think the chick that spends 4 days tweaking instead of picking up my herb should though...


----------



## Edvard Munch

Watch out for the African species of cicada.  I heard they have a very peculiar substance that oozes through their pores when sexually aroused, and that arousal heightens with the proximity of users of people who have been using stimulants, or in your case, stimlulants in addition to people who wash their hands exactly nine times before they leave their house or turn their door knob exactly fifteen times before they lock it.  Be careful you don't screw up your routine because they love disorderly repetitive episodes.


----------



## mulberryman

^Well, far be it from me to accredit this idealougue and thus admit guilt to my mental condidtion (yes, that was misthpellt on puposth_ besides I am smoking cannabis, and that cures OCD, thank u very fucking much@


----------



## donald432

a scanner darkly anyone? 

"i think their aphids."


----------



## Mehm

~~memories, in the corner of my mind~~

/shutters


----------



## mulberryman

I'm wondering... Is this anything like the *Methamphetamine crystals coming out of extremities*?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=332096


----------



## the_ketaman

I hear so many people experiencing this bugs thing but ive never had it before but ive had plenty of meth psychosis but usually its not even bad, as some people say meth psychosis can be fun for me, almost like an acid trip with LESS of a headfuck and more hallucinations....im sick, I know.

I swear meth come out of your skin though, ive experienced that one and I swear crystals of something were coming out of my pores, in reality I know its not meth, but it really does look like crystals of something.


----------



## Xelfer

Exime5150 said:
			
		

> so there is 100% no possible chance i could really have bugs? it couldnt be some parasite already on my body or some type of skin thing caused by some side effect of the meth.. maybe overheating.... someone please!



lol ur tripping out friend, no bugs just your head


----------



## veRGe

Jesus Christ stop using methamphetamine. Get some help. Get some sleep.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Garfield, go back to bed...


----------



## Pillthrill

Glad that you have gotten yourself straight, certainly makes me rethink meth. I have hear about it happening, but its interesting hearing about it like this.


----------



## mrs-mojo-risin

Once when I overdosed on diphenhydramine (not intentionally.. shitty week, wanted to sleep the whole next day), I woke up early the next day because I had also been drinking. When I did, I started freaking out every 5 seconds 'cuz I was 100% positive my house was infested with bugs. I think I first thought I saw a bunch of flies in my room then when I started looking around I saw really tiny bugs all over the place and I checked multiple rooms and woke my mother up screaming, "UMMM, we need to call in an exterminator right now." It wasn't until they came to inspect the so-called bugs with me that I started to doubt myself. I was so positive because I thought I was sober, but apparently every little piece of dirt/stain I thought was a bug and moving. Luckily no one ever realized why I was hallucinating. And I think was only the second or third time I ever hallucinated. And definitely the scariest hallucination. Now I'm way too scared to ever do psychedelics again in case I ever start freaking out about bugs.


----------

